# Deso camp sites



## rer13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got a late May Deso permit. I have never done this section and was wandering what campsites would be good for 10 to 14 people? Is it worth while to bring a motor? What is the best map? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

When do you launch?


----------



## rer13 (Jan 22, 2010)

May 20th


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

We launch the day before you


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Should be plenty of water then, no need for motor...


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Try whitewatercampsites.com


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the big map by Duwain Whitis. Easy to read, good info, waterproof. +1 for whitewatercampsites.com / raftingthewest.com
http://www.raftingthewest.com/rp-Desolation-Canyon.htm


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Any of the campsites should fit your size group. Rock house is not as nice as it use to be and has a real rocky landing now, but it's still a nice site. Calf Canyon, Lion Hollow and Wire Fence are my three favorite campsites down there. If the flow is low...when you go...take a motor for the top and bottom stretches. Plan for mosquitoes at the put it because you just never know. They might show up in force at that time in May.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It maybe busy then, you might want to snag an Indian permit so you can pick a site on the left if need to be. My favorite site is Log Cabin #2, which is on the Indian territory. 

My usual route is: 

Day 1: Jack Creek #2 or #3, if taken push to Mushroom Rock
Day 2: Log Cabin #2
Day 3: Wire Fence #1 or #2

I usually have a layover day on Day 2 or 3, both sites are fun for a layover. We haul a motor with us, so we are able to push through the flat water easily and fight the afternoon winds. 

Your next question will be about water. There is a creek just before Rock House on the right. It's very clean water (still filter or boil for cooking though), but it's great to rinse off or fill shower water for the camp.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks all for the great suggestions !

Sand Wash putin- Screen cabins. late June. Group of 16-18. DO i reserve (2) screen cabins to actually sleep in our just one to cook in and folks all sleep around it or in the free area?

thanks


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Late June I wouldn't want to be at Sandwash longer than I can drop my boat and go. It will be bad with bugs. If you can help it, stay in town's motel near by and then drive in the morning to the putin ready to launch.

Endomadness, you are only 4.5 hours away from Sandwash, leave at 5am and be at putin by 10am. You will thank me later.

If you do stay at Sandwash, make sure everyone in your group have at least head nets. I bought full net suits for my family.

If you are renting the cabins, you can fit 10-12 people in each cabin. You definitely want to be cooking inside of one. The bugs are horrible there that time of the year.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Alex...maybe we will even camp 30 minutes away or so (primitive on the side of road) to stay away from mosquitos.

Getting there. i know you come from SLC, have you ever heard of various routes from the south? Coming From Green RIver, should i turn onto gravel at Wellington (Nine mile Canyon) and travel on gravel for 68 miles...or drive an additional 70 miles to Myton and get on gravel there?

thanks for all the knowledge.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Thanks Alex...maybe we will even camp 30 minutes away or so (primitive on the side of road) to stay away from mosquitos.
> 
> Getting there. i know you come from SLC, have you ever heard of various routes from the south? Coming From Green RIver, should i turn onto gravel at Wellington (Nine mile Canyon) and travel on gravel for 68 miles...or drive an additional 70 miles to Myton and get on gravel there?
> 
> thanks for all the knowledge.


I used to do a lot of commercial trips on Deso and when coming from I-70 we always went through Wellington and Nine Mile... It is a really nice drive and I never noticed it taking much longer than going through Price and then Myton etc... make sure you fill your tank up in Wellington before you head for Nine Mile though...


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks Utrafter


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I wouldn't go through Price, it's longer and the Nine Mile canyons always wrecks havoc on your trailers.

Looks like 6 hour drive for you, I was wrong in my previous post. The road from Myton is much better now, thanks to mining in the area. 

This is route I would take if I were you:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Avo...5fdbdf73e!2m2!1d-106.5222196!2d39.6330673!1m0


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

^ I would definately take that route though.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks Alex and Utrafter . perfect. Sorry for thread hijack....Malaysia Air style.

Now back to Campsites


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Campsites and Deso access kind of go hand to hand together, I hope OP found the discussion helpful.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Take the advice on bugs in June on Deso. Can be miserable and should be avoided if at all possible. 

9 mile last year was remarkably good. In fact, it seemed better than coming from Vernal the previous year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

kazak4x4 said:


> It maybe busy then, you might want to snag an Indian permit so you can pick a site on the left if need to be. My favorite site is Log Cabin #2, which is on the Indian territory.
> 
> My usual route is:
> 
> ...


I second you motion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have never had a bad bug problem around may 20th, but still be prepared. I always carry a full bug suit rated for no-see-ums, they can be worst the mosquitoes.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted by kazak4x4
> Your next question will be about water. There is a creek just before Rock House on the right. It's very clean water (still filter or boil for cooking though), but it's great to rinse off or fill shower water for the camp.


Do you mean Rock Creek? Never seen water at the first canyon but never searched hard. Chandler also has water if needed but can be a longer carry for first-timers who don't know the exact place to stop.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

rer13 said:


> I just got a late May Deso permit. I have never done this section and was wandering what campsites would be good for 10 to 14 people? Is it worth while to bring a motor? What is the best map? Any advice would be appreciated.


It might behoove you to get a Ute permit here as it can open up options for such a full-launch calendar:

Canyone Camping Permit

The one aspect of Deso that is great, compared to many other desert rivers, is the plentiful camping options. There are tons of camps that will hold your group if you are flexible.

Key Issues:

From launch to Jack Creek is highly competitive for "quality" sites. Plus, that can be some brutal flat water for those not use to it. Camping before Jack Creek tends to be more open and scrubbier.

Jack Creek to Steer Ridge: plenty of sites and huge Cottonwood galleries. Best of any section of the Green or Colorado. 

Steer Ridge to Lion Hollow: highly competitive for campsites. Don't be shocked to take choice #2 or beyond. Plenty of good ones though. 

Lion Hollow to Wire Fence: Still plenty of camping. 

Wire Fence to Takeout: Starts to get competitive and desperate. People start stacking up here. Don't wait until the last option to camp as you may end up pushing all the way to camps on the day stretch.

Enjoy a great trip.

Phillip


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Do you mean Rock Creek? Never seen water at the first canyon but never searched hard. Chandler also has water if needed but can be a longer carry for first-timers who don't know the exact place to stop.
> 
> Phillip


Yup, thanks for looking out for me


----------



## Iraft (Jan 16, 2012)

how are things in September, bugs, flows etc...


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

The road from wellington is paved to gate canyon now. Thank the oil companies for that!
My launch date is may 14, full moon launch. Super excited for that.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Ute Permit- can you drink cold beer when camping on that side of the river (do they actually flaot the river, like people have seen on the San Juan Navajo side?)

and interesting on the wellington road...so only 30 miles of gravel that way now (since to gate canyon is 35+)


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Iraft said:


> how are things in September, bugs, flows etc...


Bugs have always been gone by early August trips for us. 

Flows....depends on year and how full Flaming Gorge has been. Minimum flow is around 850 out of the dam plus you always get a little additional from side rivers and streams. 

Phillip


----------



## HasBen (Mar 15, 2014)

Do you need an Utah boat registration and tag for carrying a motor with you?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

HasBen said:


> Do you need an Utah boat registration and tag for carrying a motor with you?


You need a registration from the state of residency:

Motorized Travel



> Motor boat registration is required in all fifty states. Motors may only be used on Desolation/Gray canyons if the motor boat is registered in the state the owner resides in. Proof of current registration must be presented at the time of launch. Motors without current registration cannot be taken down the river. There are no facilities to store motors at Sand Wash, so boaters with unregistered motor boats must store their motors in their personal vehicles or arrange for them to be shuttled to the takeout. Motorized use in Desolation/Gray canyons is limited to downstream travel only at a slow, wakeless speed.


Phillip


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I just drove up nine mile from wellington today. 39 miles of paved road then 3 miles dirt till wrinkle road. It took an hour to drive.There is only 6 miles of dirt in between wellington and rt 40. Wrinkle road is in good shape because there hasn't been much snow down there. If anyone needs exact mileage or the quickest route I can give them to you.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

tczues said:


> I just drove up nine mile from wellington today. 39 miles of paved road then 3 miles dirt till wrinkle road. It took an hour to drive.There is only 6 miles of dirt in between wellington and rt 40. Wrinkle road is in good shape because there hasn't been much snow down there. If anyone needs exact mileage or the quickest route I can give them to you.


Thanks for scouting it for us. I'm curious what route you took?

If what you say is correct, then self shuttle might be a lot faster. Though I still think I'd just hire Melanie to run my cars.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks TCzues. I assume he went from Wellington on Rt. 6 up nine mile canyon rd all the way to Myton (only a bit of dirt in Gate Canyon perhaps?).

I might go this route. Drop some cars in Green River. 1 hour to wellington, 1 hour to wrinkle, 1 hour to sandwash (approx?). Cool. Much easier drive on I-70 then up thru Meeker/Vernal.

Kazak- im getting my Typhoon today (supposedly).


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes I drove up to rt 40. I came out at pleasant valley.. 17 miles east of Duchesne.


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I drove wrinkle road from gate canyon yesterday. The road is in good shape, no washboard or big ruts. No bad drainage spots yet. The worst part was driving down in the wash. I came back up through Myton, that was alot of washboard. Teth rattling the whole way.


----------

